# Kbdcontrol in which package?



## markg (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello,

I am using a system that is based on FreeBSD, but misses a lot of the standard components. One of those is the keyboard maps that are normally found in /usr/share/syscons/keymaps and the command to load these (kbdcontrol).

I tried copying these from another system, but I get an authentication error when trying to run it (permissions are set ok).

Could anyone inform me which package contains kbdcontrol or how to execute the copied one without the error?

Thx,

Mark


----------



## hedwards (Feb 22, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I believe that kbdcontrol is a part of the base install. And that it's not going to be in any of the packages.

Or at least that's usually where things in /usr/sbin come from.

I'd probably make a backup and then drop down to single user and reinstall the base system.


----------

